# Youth held for clicking photos standing on tortoise in Nehru Zoological Park



## Nanducob (Feb 19, 2015)

Spoiler



*dd508hmafkqws.cloudfront.net/sites/default/files/styles/article_node_view/public/torotise.jpg





> Hyderabad: A youth has been arrested for "illegally" entering the enclosure of a tortoise at a zoo and then clicking pictures standing on it for posting them on a popular social networking site in a bid to get more 'likes'.


Youth held for clicking photos standing on tortoise in Nehru Zoological Park

Sad to see such incidents.FB has become a place to show off how much  swag youve got.Shame


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2015)

^ That Guy is truly insane and out off his mind.
Encroaching or entering into an animal's enclosure is a *punishable offence under the law*.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2015)

omg what an idiot


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 19, 2015)

waiting for fb hate comments


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 19, 2015)

its stupidity like this which gets people into trouble


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 19, 2015)

Poor Turtle.


----------



## Minion (Feb 19, 2015)

Poor Guy


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2015)

lol.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2015)

the internet has given people an unprecedented number of weird & weirder ideas to garner petty fame. amerikkah leads, others following, walking the 'gardabhchaal'.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ture idiot. He deserved that.


----------



## nav18 (Feb 20, 2015)

That was reckless.
If only turtle could tilt a bit for pose.That would be picture perfect.
No seriously that's not cool at all.



Nanducob said:


> waiting for fb hate comments


..and yeah that one too.


----------



## amjath (Feb 20, 2015)

Hw might be checking the toughness of the shell. BTW put that guy  in jail


----------



## Flash (Feb 20, 2015)

Will he do the same, if it is a tiger instead of turtle.
 Youth like this, defame our society and the foreigners will think like "Stupid Indians"..


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> Hw might be checking the toughness of the shell. BTW put that guy  in jail



LOLWUT.
But on a serious note there is something to be done about this picture rage going on now a days.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> Will he do the same, if it is a tiger instead of turtle.
> Youth like this, defame our society and the foreigners will think like "Stupid Indians"..



don't worry. there's absolutely no dearth of foreigners too involved in such am-game-for-any-kind-of-fame mania. the wind's actually blowing from that direction itself. if anything, they will find an eastern brother in our 'tortoise-rider'.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2015)

lol. Tortoise Rider.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 21, 2015)

I cry.lol


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 21, 2015)

This fellow is obviously an insufferable lout-he really deserves the punishment.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> *dd508hmafkqws.cloudfront.net/sites/default/files/styles/article_node_view/public/torotise.jpg


*resources1.news.com.au/images/2011/11/15/1226195/926237-111119-t-monkey-and-speedy.jpg


----------



## icebags (Feb 21, 2015)

Flash said:


> *resources1.news.com.au/images/2011/11/15/1226195/926237-111119-t-monkey-and-speedy.jpg



*i.imgur.com/4Gjk3AT.png


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 21, 2015)

icebags said:


> *i.imgur.com/4Gjk3AT.png



Punish this monkey.


----------

